# Scams



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most of you know I am employed through a foreign embassy.
The embassy pays all my bills... I have 5 phone lines... 3 international one of which is cut and the bill for the line is 30LE a month.
Three weeks ago my wee man at the embassy phoned me screaming and shouting that my phone bill for one month is 5000 plus.. it just so happened that I was on line and checking the bill and I told him No the total for all the lines is just over 1000.. he told me I am at communications now and that is the bill, I told him to bring the bill to me. Now this is a nice man and I get on well with him, he is a generous man and I know that he helps out members of staff, so he tells me o,k I will send.. 

I print out the bills in English and Arabic for my records.

Last Thursday I gave the bills in an envelope to a driver telling him to take the bill to our man... 

Today I asked the driver did you take the bill... he told me I phoned and told them.. I asked him why, I told you to take them.. 

I then phoned the embassy and lo and behold the phone is busy, so I phone the driver and his line is busy.

I finally get through to the embassy and the chap on the other end starts screaming at me telling me the bill is 5000 plus.. I put the phone down on him.

The driver is now over in my office so I tell him.. right lets go to communications, he tells me

No lets phone so and so because he is the driver who take the money.. he does so and says that the drivers said they will get a new print out but it takes two weeks and the bill we see on the computer is not the bill you pay. I smile to myself.

He then says we can phone the man at Communications who deals with the phone, so he phones and then says he is out of town and cant deal with it today.

I didn't give a damn I was going to communications to sort this out once and for all because this happens a couple of times a year and I know the bill is not this amount they are telling me.

I tell my driver right I am going to communications and he tells me I have to ask the embassy if I can take you, I told him if you dont take me I will get a taxi. He asks me why I am nervous, I tell him I am not nervous, what he means is why am I perusing this and I tell him.. someone is making business and using my name.

I take two members of my staff with me.

I get to communications and leave one member of my staff in the car to listen to phone calls made by the driver 
and they could not have been more helpful. I so the general manager and was in five other offices.. they re printed out my bills which of course where just as they were on the computer but of course it was all on official paper.

I speak to the member of staff who I had left in the car and he tells me yes he made 4 phone calls, two to the driver who pays the bills and two to the man who they say they deal with at communication. 

I phone the embassy and tell my contact there that I have been to communications and the bills are what I told you .. all five lines comes in at just over 1000 he asks me if I am sure, I tell him I am certain I have the bills here. I have them in Arabic and in English so I am not mistaken... I also tell him the last time he told me the bill was over 4000 was also wrong, he tells me send me the bills and I will go to communications tomorrow.


My man at the embassy is not on the fiddle.. I would stake my life on this it is his driver and a chap at communications plus my driver is also involved.


and they wonder why I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them,.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like a normal day in the office. What bucks me is the time it takes to solve this kind of rubbish. And then they wonder why I have little mercy once the truth comes tumbling out of the closet. Must admit, not that many anymore...after 7 years I finally got to know how to use the labour law (not understand it - that would require either a genuis or an imbicile, and I am neither of those), but how to use it. Dont let them tell you you cannot fire anybody, you can, you just need to know how to do it.:mmph:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Most of you know I am employed through a foreign embassy.
> The embassy pays all my bills... I have 5 phone lines... 3 international one of which is cut and the bill for the line is 30LE a month.
> Three weeks ago my wee man at the embassy phoned me screaming and shouting that my phone bill for one month is 5000 plus.. it just so happened that I was on line and checking the bill and I told him No the total for all the lines is just over 1000.. he told me I am at communications now and that is the bill, I told him to bring the bill to me. Now this is a nice man and I get on well with him, he is a generous man and I know that he helps out members of staff, so he tells me o,k I will send..
> 
> ...


Well...you've got to give it to them...they must have worked hard to figure out how to do it.....just a pity they don't put the same amount of effort into their proper job.:wink:


----------

